# JOURNAL'S , HELPFUL OR NOT ?



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello.

I love the sport of bodybuilding and admire all the athletes who endure the gruelling road to which I would love to join,however, I seem to flit in and out. I always train but the diet and everything else has fits and starts. I would love one day to be able to step on stage like some of the people I go and watch, and wondered if starting a journal would give me the added incentive to be consistant, what do people think and has it helped other journal writers.

Cheers all.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

helps keep track and see your progress, so yes helpful


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

I havent found mine very useful/incitive... however its only been up for a short time.

But i do enjoy reading others journals for motivation.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Helped me tons ! great tool and you make some great friends oh and you can rant and moan and complain to your heart's content ....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

very useful especially during a contest as allows you to express ure feelings, vent etc and get responses from people who appreciate and understand how you are feeling because they can relate due to having preped for shows etc themselves.

Its very hard for friends and family to relate when they dont understand which can make things worse


----------

